# [SPN] Silencing The Truth Through Rape



## Sikh News Reporter (May 2, 2009)

Sikh Philosophy Network Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!

This edition of newsletter has featured article that required readers discretion.
Silencing The Truth Through Rape
Snapshot: In this deeply personal account, I describe for the first time how I was assaulted, beaten and raped by a gang of hired thugs or rogue police in a north central Indian state during fieldwork in 1992. A graphic narrative of this event leads into a brief meditation on the sorts of things readers would typically prefer not to know, and on our compulsion as engaged anthropologists to bring them into the conversation anyway. I conclude with the persisting hope of survivors of violence - like many of our ethnographic interlocutors in arenas of conflict - that healing is possible and that change toward justice can occur. Finally, I write of an anthropology that speaks from a spiritual, political and intellectual paradigm which recognizes that, unspoken or not, values of the heart are as central to our field as those of the mind.

To Read Full Article: Click Here

Note: To reply, click the above link and post your messages in the forum itself for a wider audience.

Gurfateh,


Sikh Philosophy Network
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Daily Hukumnama
Gurmat Vichaar Project
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani MP3 Downloads
Book Store
Meet Forum Leaders
Invite Your Friends
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 03-05-2009

Activity since: 29-04-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Important - Gurudwara Bir Baba Buddha Sahib?" 
its under the sgpc..situated about 2 km ...
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by randip singh)
 o 3 Replies, 33 Views, Last Post: 10:54 PM, 02-05-2009 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24905

Title: "The Enemies of Reason" 
Sorry mate I haven't got time to watch ...
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 2 Replies, 64 Views, Last Post: 07:09 AM, 02-05-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24902

Title: "Punjab Lok Sabha Elections, Older a candidate better the qualification" 
In Punjab, older the candidate, better ...
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by kds1980)
 o 0 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 01:47 AM, 02-05-2009 by kds1980
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24901

Title: "Slumdog cricketer" 
Love this!!!!
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by kds1980)
 o 1 Replies, 40 Views, Last Post: 04:23 AM, 02-05-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24900

Title: "East London Vasakhi Nagar Kirtan 2009" 
PS - Randip, you're showing your age ...
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by dalsingh)
 o 4 Replies, 97 Views, Last Post: 03:20 PM, 02-05-2009 by dalsingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24899

Title: "Fail" 
really good one randip ji..enjoyed ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by randip singh)
 o 6 Replies, 70 Views, Last Post: 06:21 PM, 02-05-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24898

Title: "My opinion" 
yes definitely jios.... / if we make ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Rupender Singh)
 o 1 Replies, 36 Views, Last Post: 05:01 PM, 02-05-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24897

Title: "Do we all believe in the same Guru Nanak?" 
Dear Aman Ji, /   / Your perspective on ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 2 Replies, 70 Views, Last Post: 09:08 PM, 02-05-2009 by vsgrewal48895
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24893

Title: "Sikhs - One of America's Hardest Working Communities" 
New York, New York, USA: Senator Charles ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 0 Replies, 39 Views, Last Post: 05:22 AM, 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24891

Title: "Gurudwara Bilga Sahib" 
The famous historical town of Doaba ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 0 Replies, 33 Views, Last Post: 05:12 AM, 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24890

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Alright, then I guess we will agree to ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 590 Replies, 33445 Views, Last Post: 09:54 PM, 11-04-2009 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
The facts behind Gurdwaras managed by ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 546 Replies, 12590 Views, Last Post: 05:39 AM, 25-04-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 01:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=23665

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 
Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)
(Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
 o 440 Replies, 29444 Views, Last Post: 08:06 AM, 07-03-2009 by onewithinall
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100

Title: "Creation in Islam" 
Christians regard the scripture about ...
(Date Posted 03-08-2007 by azizrasul)
 o 435 Replies, 24217 Views, Last Post: 02:03 AM, 17-02-2009 by shearwater
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532

-- Threads with the most views --

Title: "Sikhism And Tattoos" 
pk70 ji /  / It is OK to be in ...
(Date Posted 19-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 43732 Views, 225 Replies, Last Post: 10:42 AM, 16-10-2008 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015

Title: "Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?" 
Spiritual Guru go on hunting, killing ...
(Date Posted 12-07-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 33046 Views, 329 Replies, Last Post: 07:12 AM, 28-02-2009 by BhagatSingh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981

Title: "Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen" 
Let us spare this thread dedicated to ...
(Date Posted 18-02-2005 by Neutral Singh)
 o 31657 Views, 54 Replies, Last Post: 09:40 PM, 11-06-2008 by Aman Singh
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2002

Title: "Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments" 
Gurfateh to all members, /   / Thanks ...
(Date Posted 02-10-2005 by rsingh)
 o 30505 Views, 3 Replies, Last Post: 01:30 PM, 25-08-2008 by avinash kaur
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653

Title: "Why do I believe in Jesus? An ex-sikhs journey in faith" 
A post has been removed from the forum. ...
(Date Posted 06-08-2004 by Rajs)
 o 30497 Views, 316 Replies, Last Post: 10:09 PM, 09-04-2009 by aad0002
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=470

-- Threads with no replies yet --

Title: "Punjab Lok Sabha Elections, Older a candidate better the qualification" 
In Punjab, older the candidate, better ...
(Date Posted 02-05-2009 by kds1980)
 o 34 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24901

Title: "Sikhs - One of America's Hardest Working Communities" 
New York, New York, USA: Senator Charles ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 39 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24891

Title: "Gurudwara Bilga Sahib" 
The famous historical town of Doaba ...
(Date Posted 01-05-2009 by Aman Singh)
 o 33 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24890

Title: "Sukhmani Sahib:7th Ashtapadee:7th Pauri:My understanding" 
Dear Khalsa Ji, /   / With the grace of ...
(Date Posted 30-04-2009 by Amarpal)
 o 54 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24881

Title: "Hindu scholars ask for 'kirtan' award at Grammys" 
Hindu scholars ask for 'kirtan' award at ...
(Date Posted 30-04-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 41 Views
 o http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=24869
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
FORTHCOMING EVENTS 			SPN Calendar of Events:
to view the calendar, click the link below:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Single Day Events

16-05-2009:
 o Panth, Rahit & I - Origin, Development & Relevance - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=355&c=1

Ranged Events

26-04-2009:
 o (04-26 --> 05-05) 300 SALL GURU DE NAAL EXHIBITION SALARJUNG MUSEUM Hyderabad, AP - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=349&c=1

28-06-2009:
 o (06-28 --> 07-12) SIDAK - Faith Courage Discipline - Sikh Research Institute San Antonio Texas US - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=342&c=1

Recurring Events

16-05-2009:
 o (05-16-2009/12-26-2009) NAAD YOGA CLASSES - Southall, UK - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=347&c=1
()

11-04-2009:
 o (04-11-2009/06-28-2009) New York City Cruise REGISTER Gursikh Speed Meeting June 27 - http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=346&c=1
()


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTICS:
We have had the following activity since 29-04-2009 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 32 New Members
 o 21 New Threads
 o 126 New Posts
 o 0 New Polls


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link:
http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions
and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".
Currently, community updates are sent weekly.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.


----------

